# PCIe WWAN card in USB adapter



## balanga (Jan 25, 2018)

I've just picked up a WWAN to USB adapter like this one

I guess I need to run `ppp` to  use it, but I'm unsure about which serial device to use...

`usbconfig` shows:-

```
ugen1.3: <Sierra Wireless MC8355 - Gobi 3000TM Module Sierra Wireless Inc> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 25, 2018)

If you take a look at ls /dev it will show all the USB endpoints available.
Usually with Sierra you want the last interface. For example cuaU0.2 on the MC7355.
You can use `cu` to find the AT command endpoint.

With a capital U these devices are USB not serial.
So cuau0 would be serial and cuaU0 would be USB.


----------



## balanga (Jan 25, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> If you take a look at ls /dev it will show all the USB endpoints available.
> Usually with Sierra you want the last interface. For example cuaU0.2 on the MC7355.
> You can use `cu` to find the AT command endpoint.
> 
> ...



I found my MC770 and used that in the adapter... `usbconfig -d ugen1.3`:-

```
ugen1.3: <MC7710 Sierra Wireless, Incorporated> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (0mA)
```

`ls -l /dev/cua*`:-

```
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0x2d Jan 25 17:38 /dev/cuau2
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0x2e Jan 25 17:38 /dev/cuau2.init
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0x2f Jan 25 17:38 /dev/cuau2.lock
```

These files existed before connecting the adapter.  When the adapter is connected some new files appear under /dev/usb:-
	
	



```
crw-------  1 root  operator  0xab Jan 25 20:08 1.3.0
crw-------  1 root  operator  0xad Jan 25 20:08 1.3.1
crw-------  1 root  operator  0xae Jan 25 20:08 1.3.2
crw-------  1 root  operator  0xaf Jan 25 20:08 1.3.3
crw-------  1 root  operator  0xb0 Jan 25 20:08 1.3.4
crw-------  1 root  operator  0xb1 Jan 25 20:08 1.3.5
crw-------  1 root  operator  0xb2 Jan 25 20:08 1.3.6
```

Incidentally, Debian was able to automagically to connect to the Internet with this device, as it was with my Huawei E3373 LTE modem.
However the modem achieved speeds ten times faster than the PCIe card in the adapter, which surprised me.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 26, 2018)

balanga said:


> Debian was able to automagically to connect to the Internet with this device,


My guess is that it is in QMI mode. Linux uses that by default. FreeBSD does not support it.
You can switch the modem to DIP mode in Linux with AT command prompt.
Then FreeBSD will show the modem.

So use the `modem manager` application on Debian and get the module details.

Like I said earlier cuau2 is your serial port. USB uses cuaU0.* scheme. Notice the capital 'U'.


----------

